# No money for Quintana Roo beach rehabilitation projects



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

_"According to the Nature Conservancy, an environmental NGO, half of all beaches in Quintana Roo are in a poor state, many suffering from severe erosion."_


https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/no-money-for-quintana-roo-beach-rehabilitation/


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

LoggedIn said:


> _"According to the Nature Conservancy, an environmental NGO, half of all beaches in Quintana Roo are in a poor state, many suffering from severe erosion."_
> 
> 
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/no-money-for-quintana-roo-beach-rehabilitation/


Aren't you the Voice of Doom! Your last three posts have warned us about beach pollution in Quintana Roo, cartels destroying tourism in Cancun, and Mexican cartels "running" 80% of the country.

You don't work for the US Dept. of Tourism by any chance, do you?


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Probably lives on a beach and doesn’t want anyone else to come. Only thing I noticed in the area was a high rate or seaweed.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

seaweed is seasonal ..


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

HolyMole said:


> Aren't you the Voice of Doom! Your last three posts have warned us about beach pollution in Quintana Roo, cartels destroying tourism in Cancun, and Mexican cartels "running" 80% of the country.
> 
> You don't work for the US Dept. of Tourism by any chance, do you?


 https://ellentadd.com/listen-to-the-message-not-the-messenger/


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

*Climate Change Blamed...*

...as huge mounds of rotten seaweed spoil pristine beaches in Mexico. Piles of sargassum, which smells of rotting eggs and turns sea water brown, covers Rivera Maya coast.

_"The pristine beaches of the Riviera Maya coast, which provides *half* of the country’s tourism revenue, are now covered in the seaweed." _ 

_"Last month, the Quintana Roo government declared a state of emergency over the issue, describing it as an “imminent natural disaster”. _

_"Ricardo del Valle, who owns a business in Playa del Carmen, said: ”We offer sun and sand, nothing else. That is what we’re selling. 'And right now we’re fooling our tourists.“ _

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/rotting-seaweed-beaches-sargassum-mexico-carribbean-cancun-playa-del-carmen-tulum-a8978756.html

https://turquesanews.mx/playa-del-carmen/playenses-piden-apoyo-a-amlo-contra-el-sargazo/


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

*Drone footage-tons of rotting sargassum seaweed*

Watch:

Tulum

https://www.news24.com/Green/News/watch-drone-footage-reveals-tons-of-rotting-sargassum-seaweed-swamping-mexican-coast-20190724


----------

